# FINALLY! Scored some fresh green tripe and lung



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well after a miscommunication last week...I FINALLY got my green tripe and lung with trachea! :biggrin:

YAY! 

Can't beat the amazing price of 1$ a lb, grass fed, hormone free


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Nasty looking crap that tripe; but boy, the dogs LOVE it! LOL


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Excellent price! Good job shopping.

I highly recommend dehydrating some of the lung. There isn't a dog treat made anywhere that can compete with it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

July11 said:


> Excellent price! Good job shopping.
> 
> I highly recommend dehydrating some of the lung. There isn't a dog treat made anywhere that can compete with it.


I want too! We live with my boyfriends family now so I don't think they would let me.

They are going away this weekend so maybe I'll sneak it in! :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Nasty looking crap that tripe; but boy, the dogs LOVE it! LOL


They do!

Honestly I don't think it's THAT bad. I gagged just as much with kidney. 

It does stink though! Like barnyard.

The big guys loved it. Sprocket even ate some! :biggrin:


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Did you really gag or is that a joke? I've yet to experience kidney or tripe...tripe will probably be soon since I want to order some for when the organ days roll around. Great great great prices! Your doggy is so cute


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Stinky said:


> Did you really gag or is that a joke? I've yet to experience kidney or tripe...tripe will probably be soon since I want to order some for when the organ days roll around. Great great great prices! Your doggy is so cute


Kidney smells like stale pee.


Tripe smells like farm animal poop but stronger. It also STICKS to your hands and anything it touches.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Stinky said:


> Did you really gag or is that a joke? I've yet to experience kidney or tripe...tripe will probably be soon since I want to order some for when the organ days roll around. Great great great prices! Your doggy is so cute


If your used to cow manure then it won't be a problem....I've never really noticed an issue with the smell of kidney but I don't feed beef kidney which I think is probably the most pungent...


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Hmm, well I've got horses in the backyard so maybe it wouldn't be much of an issue. Driving near cow farms around here is pretty gross, though. I have read to wear gloves when handling tripe and I will not forget that. I will buy ground tripe so it doesn't contaminate my cutting boards and knives...and I won't have to deal with it as long if it's already ground. 

I'm guessing there actually is traces of feces in tripe...right?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Not feces. Bile yes.

I didn't wear gloves. I am regretting it!


----------



## Pit4Life (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyway sharing where u scored =\


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Oh, bile! I thought there would be feces, since I imagine cow poop to be a bit green...and the tripe is green...and it's, well...that part of the body I thought...yuck, though. 

If it were me, I'd probably be rinsing with bleach...LOL


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Your doggy looks ecstatic. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Not feces. Bile yes.
> 
> I didn't wear gloves. I am regretting it!


Your a sissy.....I don't ever wear gloves and handle the stinky stuff every morning, just a good wash with dish soap!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't wear gloves to handle anything. I just wash my hands alot!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Stinky said:


> Did you really gag or is that a joke? I've yet to experience kidney or tripe...*tripe will probably be soon since I want to order some for when the organ days roll around.* Great great great prices! Your doggy is so cute


Tripe isn't considered an organ.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Your a sissy.....I don't ever wear gloves and handle the stinky stuff every morning, just a good wash with dish soap!


I scrubbed my hands multiple times, and took a shower.

I still smelled it when I went to bed! LOL.

The smells isn't THAT bad, it just stays with you.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> I scrubbed my hands multiple times, and took a shower.
> 
> I still smelled it when I went to bed! LOL.
> 
> The smells isn't THAT bad, it just stays with you.


I bet your honey liked that smell...........LOL Honestly, I don't have a problem getting the smell off my hands, just good ol' ultra dish washing soap. (lemon)


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yay!

I really don't mind the smell of tripe. I'd rather smell that than kidney.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He said he couldn't smell it. 

I don't mind it. It just smells like a dairy farm.


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

I would think the smell still lurks there even after we cannot detect it...a dog could probably still smell it, which would indicate it's still there...yuck. 



> Tripe isn't considered an organ.


I was thinking more "internal parts" organs rather than secreting organs. As far as I know, it really is an organ, just doesn't count toward the 10% of the organ part of the diet. I'm still going to introduce it slowly as I would a secreting organ. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

